# Help needed on corks - video present



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

How old are you? Tell me your in your 20s as opposed to 40's so I don't feel like such a wussy. I liked it despite the fact you didn't land it. I think your almost there!


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad you like it and yes, I'm 28 (getting too old for this .....  )


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ummmm.... you only went 360 degrees.... :dunno:


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Shred, that is what it looks like to me also, but I was told the flip counts as another 360. 
I might be wrong...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, nice :thumbsup:

Def looks like controlling over-rotation is the issue. Do you have access to the snowboardaddiction.com vids? Sure there'd be something on those. I remember the back 1s trick is to look back up the landing so you don't over rotate into a 3.

Looks like your head and upper body is stationary in relation to your lower body through the rotation. Can you counter-rotate just before landing to help slow the spin?

That jump has lots of crazy angles going on, and being corked don't help lol! The angle your board and body would have to be on may be a little odd to stomp it?

Good fun to watch :eusa_clap:

Along with wanting to naturally cork spins, do you also prefer angled/side hits to straight kickers?


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks grafta,
it would be nice if it's just controlling the over-rotation, but I am afraid is something more serious. 
I noticed on my regular back 3's that I carve alot and I lean on my front edge like crazy. 
I think this is the problem here also ... leaning on the front edge right before the jump, and that is throwing me on some weird axis. 
You can notice that even though the board lines up fine near the landing, my weight is not over the board... 
I don't really know, guess I am just gonna keep slamming till I find out


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

horia.ancas said:


> Shred, that is what it looks like to me also, but I was told the flip counts as another 360.
> I might be wrong...


well fuck you might be right - naming tricks has gotten retarded. to me, in my mind, there is no flip there. you flattened out your spin so you were off axis but your legs never went over your head.

i'm not trying to talk shit here - it looked pretty sweet if a little hucked. looks like you need to maybe grab toeside, it'll make suck your knees more, get your shoulders back over your board... maybe go a little bigger and you'll be spotting your landing easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Shred, it looks weird for me also, but I can tell you that in my mind it's a backflip with some kind of rotation. Sometimes I get too much flip and sometimes I get too much rotation.
You are right, I should grab but I am not comfortable yet. Will work on it in the future. Thanks


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Wouldn't it benefit you to wait to get 360s dialed, so that you have more experience with controlling your rotation? It might feel more natural to cork, but if you are having trouble with controlling your rotation, surely a standard 360 is the best thing to learn first.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's aN almost cork 3 attempt. there was no flip unless you count the snow tumbling...


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Edge, that's it, I will try those fuckers till I die


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

horia.ancas said:


> Edge, that's it, I will try those fuckers till I die


That's what I'd do. If you can land those 3's, you can bet the control will carry through to your corks


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Argo, I don't know. I landed a bunch of cork 5's and this was way more hucked than that...
Also, I thought there is no such thing as a cork 3 .... 5 being the minimum.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Honestly, I'd say don't keep trying to cork until you can 360 and 540 with ease.

Corks are easier to throw because they don't require carving, you can literally just thrown your shoulder towards your knee and cork 540, but they're also more dangerous if you haven't learnt proper rotation yet.

A few things if you still want to learn corks before normal flat spins (I'd advise against it):

*1) You HAVE to spot the landing*

Because of how corks are spun, if you don't spot the landing it's easy to rotate past the first corked axis and end up landing sideways or upside down.

You need to focus on when the landing comes into view and focus on spotting that landing to make sure you can stop the rotation or speed up/slow down the rotation to land the right way up.

*2) Don't just huck corks
*
As I mentioned earlier, corks are insanely easy to do. However, you need a certain amount of skill to determine how hard to throw that shoulder into your back leg/knee.

Part of becoming good at corking is knowing how hard to throw a cork 540 on a 20 foot jump vs. a 40 foot jump because the speed of the cork has to be different if you want to end up landing the right way up.

This is one part learning about how hard to throw your shoulder into your knee and one part spotting the landing to help with controlling the rotation.

Corks are all about knowing where you are in the spin, which again is why they're typically best left until after learning 360s and 540s because there are certain aerial skills you'll pick up learning 360s/540s that you'll need for landing smooth corks.

For example, if I'm doing a cork 540, I can do a flat 540 first to have a rough idea of how hard I need to spin to get a cork 540 around perfectly on the jump.

If I don't have that I'm literally just guessing how hard to throw the cork, which is bad because you can easily end up landing upside down, especially if you aren't used to spotting the landing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The cork is just an off axis rotation. You had a single off axis rotation, you start goofy and land goofy..... cork 7 is 2 full off axis rotations. Cork 10 is 3 Cork 12 is 3.5.

Triple cork 1440 is 3 feet over head flips with 4 off axis full rotations.
Double cork 10 is 2 flips feet over head and 3 off axis spins....

Look the videos up online and count the spins vs flips and watch what the judging calls them.... There are a lot of times they call them corks that it really isn't because your supposed to have the board/feet pass over your head while spinning for it to be a cork.... I just got out of a 3 hour acrobatics class doing tramps with kids that do these corked out tricks... Doubles and triples. Hard to watch in real time and count....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if thats a cork 7 then i guess i've done 9s :yahoo: i'm fucking SICK brah!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Argo said:


> The cork is just an off axis rotation. You had a single off axis rotation, you start goofy and land goofy..... cork 7 is 2 full off axis rotations. Cork 10 is 3 Cork 12 is 3.5.
> 
> Triple cork 1440 is 3 feet over head flips with 4 off axis full rotations.
> Double cork 10 is 2 flips feet over head and 3 off axis spins....
> ...


Honestly in snowboarding we just call everything off axis a cork, even if it's not feet above head. Skiers are the ones who tend to be a bit more anal when it comes to precise names for off-axis spins.

Original poster: For reference, this is what a corked 540 should look like -


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Jed, thanks a lot for your reply. I will take your advice and start working on those 3's
What do you think, is this a cork 3 or cork 7 attempt ?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Jed said:


> Honestly in snowboarding we just call everything off axis a cork, even if it's not feet above head. Skiers are the ones who tend to be a bit more anal when it comes to precise names for off-axis spins.
> 
> Original poster: For reference, this is what a corked 540 should look like -


oh fuck you brah, we just established that that is a 900. :huh:

don't you try and take away my 900 you bastard, i just got it!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Sorry Shredlife  My bad!

Horia, I'd say it was a corked 540 that was under rotated. You got to 360 but never got that last 180 around properly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jed said:


> Sorry Shredlife  My bad!
> 
> Horia, I'd say it was a corked 540 that was under rotated. You got to 360 but never got that last 180 around properly.


Corked 450! Lol


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> How old are you? Tell me your in your 20s as opposed to 40's so I don't feel like such a wussy. I liked it despite the fact you didn't land it. I think your almost there!


Hate to break the news to you bud, I'm pushin' 40.

I was tryin' double back flips last week.hmy:

As a fellow Canadian, I find this unacceptable.:angry: Step up your game son.:hope:

Nah, just fuckin' whit chya:laugh:, kinda

TT


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Hate to break the news to you bud, I'm pushin' 40.
> 
> I was tryin' double back flips last week.hmy:
> 
> ...


I don't have much game.....so theoretically it should not be too hard to step it up :laugh:

I don't mind speed and steep lines, but for some reason I just have a hard time convincing myself to get air of any type. I think I will see a shrink or go for hypnosis. I want air and need air, but keep backing down. :dunno:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Same thing. i get pumped. go for it, but as soon as i take of and look down, my stomach goes in my mouth and i freak out. Its easier when i spin because i dont think of it much at all... I'll post some vids of me 360'ing and you guys can tell me how much i suck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I don't have much game.....so theoretically it should not be too hard to step it up :laugh:
> 
> I don't mind speed and steep lines, but for some reason I just have a hard time convincing myself to get air of any type. I think I will see a shrink or go for hypnosis. I want air and need air, but keep backing down. :dunno:


It's a gradual thing, nobody just starts off takin' huge airs. Or @ least not that many

Just pick your spots, drops are easier than kickers for air.
You can launch huge air from a crawling speed, relatively safe. 

You don't have to worry about riding up a huge kicker @ 50km/h. 
Making sure you pop @ just the right time, but not too much so you don't get all off access. 
Clearing the gap. Trying to judge where your going to land, should be 3/4 way up the landing. But don't hit the knuckle. 
Fuck I hope I don't overshoot this.

Doin' little ollie's @ a walking pace, much easier.

Just start out small, pretty soon you'll be droppin' huge airs.

As long as it's got a steep landing, it doesn't even need to be that fluffy. 

When it is fluffy, know in your head that you can't get hurt & that this is just a fear thing. Scare yourself a little bit, not shit your pants scared but about every 5th one, you should squeeze out maybe a little nugget

If you can all ready haul ass, once your used to droppin' huge airs, doin' huge kickers isn't that far off.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Same thing. i get pumped. go for it, but as soon as i take of and look down, my stomach goes in my mouth and i freak out. Its easier when i spin because i dont think of it much at all... I'll post some vids of me 360'ing and you guys can tell me how much i suck.


Dude, you are fuckin' hilarious,:laugh:

As much as everyone razz's you & gives you a hard time.
They would all cry if you left.

Keep up the good work son.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Same thing. i get pumped. go for it, but as soon as i take of and look down, my stomach goes in my mouth and i freak out. Its easier when i spin because i dont think of it much at all... I'll post some vids of me 360'ing and you guys can tell me how much i suck.


If you have rotated at all, thats better than me! :laugh: Although I have landed a few 180s, but not many :dizzy:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> If you have rotated at all, thats better than me! :laugh: Although I have landed a few 180s, but not many :dizzy:


Come to Sunshine with me tomorrow. Its gonna be a snowy day so good for tricks, or pow slashes 

Anyways, yeah. I got my 360's down, and i did, i should say, on accident spin a 720 on a bc kicker. Well it was the size of me, so like 6 feet? I have a problem with spinning my head around so the body follows and im terrified of heights....


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

shoot... uncomfortable with regular 360s and much more comfortable with corks...

i wish we all had that problem...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowboard Addiction just put out a video on the corked spins in the subscriber area. Worth checking out for the $27/yearly fee.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Snowboard Addiction just put out a video on the corked spins in the subscriber area. Worth checking out for the $27/yearly fee.


SA does look like the shit, but that's a lot of money for some videos. I am just going to try to hit a lesson or two this season.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If anything $27 per year is too low actually. I've always thought they should be charging 3 times as much for that yearly subscription since you're basically getting 6 of their videos in 1 year.

Each of their regular videos sell for about $25 each, so you're basically getting $150 worth of video training for $27.

SA doesn't do a very good job of explaining the price value on their site, but honestly all their stuff is underpriced in comparison to how much people are paying for snowboard lessons and camps.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

in reality it was a slightly off axis over rotated 360. like others have said learn flat 360s first then for a back cork 540/ 720 think about dropping your front shoulder behind you like your grabbing your back foot with your right hand exept ALWAYS GRAB MUTE haha thats actually the trick to learning to cork spins grab mute and Huck down with your front shoulder. like honestly like a week ago when my buddy told me that I instantly could cork like mad haha, a corked 540 is still a 540 so you will land switch. think misty, if you know what that is, but actually put the spin into your front flip instead of after your flip. hence why front cork 5s are often confused with front rodeos and back mistys with back cork 5s

Tom Moorefield Snowboard Cork 540 - YouTube

and a 720 is still a 720. a corked spin is actually less rotation than a flat spin but when doing double corks and such they count a complete flip a 360 aswell as extra spins to name the trick. seen in the video below he links a 360 with a cork full invert flip=720 with a full invert flip and 180 = 540 720+540=1260

TTR Mark McMorris 1260 Double Cork Wearing Head Cam at Innsbruck Air&Style - YouTube

:dizzy: :blowup: :3tens:


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks dkzach,
I will try flat 360 this weekend and see how it goes. I was confused by this trick because I have done a cork 5 here : see video and it was easier because the kicker had more pop and threw the flip easier. 

Also, on the last jump I think I grab mute and you are right, it really helps

Anyway, can't wait for the weekend to try them out :yahoo:


----------

